# MRL covered hoppers



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Here are a couple Accurail HO covered hoppers that I finished recently. The ACF hopper came undecorated and was painted with enamels and decaled with Microscale decals. I installed Kadees and Athearn trucks. The P-S 4750 hopper came as a light grey data only variant. I applied Microscale decals, kadees and Athearn trucks. It was lightly weathered with oils.


----------

